

Disney Adds A Bit Of Nonsensical Anti-Open Source FUD To Kid's Sitcom - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/19/disney-adds-a-bit-of-nonsensical-anti-open-source-fud-to-kids-sitcom/

======
joezydeco
It's a Disney kids sitcom. If you've logged as many hours as I have watching
this stuff with your kids, you'll realize it's quickly-written slop. I
wouldn't go looking for conspiracies in this stuff.

